# youtube recommended in a nutshell



## real time strategist (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

real time strategist said:


>


Wtf did I just watch?!


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wtf did I just watch?!


the reason there is life, death, time, matter, and all things that have created the start of the third dimension.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

real time strategist said:


> the reason there is life, death, time, matter, and all things that have created the start of the third dimension.


I can't unsee that, by the way. Just saying. But I was the dumbass who watched it.


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 11, 2018)

That's pretty damn weird, but I think we've all seen stranger shit than that!

Still made me say "wtf" though.


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 11, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> That's pretty damn weird, but I think we've all seen stranger shit than that!
> 
> Still made me say "wtf" though.






here you go


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 11, 2018)

real time strategist said:


> here you go


I refuse to watch that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 11, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> I refuse to watch that.


I aint watching either!


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 11, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> I refuse to watch that.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I aint watching either!


ok fine, here is more weird and less creepy


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I aint watching either!


Yeah, don't if you want to get any sleep tonight...


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 11, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Yeah, don't if you want to get any sleep tonight...


pro sleep tip: silent hill (at least for me) gives you weird, really long to the point of waking up and not remembering the start and only the end type of dreams


----------

